# Why Do Most Buildings Not Allow Roof Access?



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2022)

I have noticed that the majority of public buildings do not allow people to access their roofs, and I wonder why that is; I suppose that that practice is done for safety concerns, but the majority of people have sufficient intelligence and maturity to understand the danger of being on the rooftop of a building, and most buildings have fences or safety railings, as well. Plus, the roof of a building is a great place for having conversations or enjoying the scenery, so why would anyone wish to restrict that freedom?

What does everyone else say about this? Why do most buildings not allow access to their roofs, and how did the trope of having a conversation on a rooftop become so commonplace if most buildings restrict such access?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gin (Jul 12, 2022)

moving this to perspectives

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> most buildings have fences or safety



I wonder why @DDJenin


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> so why would anyone wish to restrict that freedom?


yo cuz do you be reading the news? a dude just sprayed a whole parade on the roof and you here talking bout it's a great vibe for conversations.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 12, 2022)

While it should be common sense, there are many people who take advantage of that and do dangerous things. Like what UtahCrip said 


UtahCrip said:


> a dude just sprayed a whole parade on the roof


As well as the opportunity of shootings (a roof is an excellent place for such if one is skilled), and well.. Sometimes people just don't like life.
I think it's a rule to protect the majority, and or to protect a group of people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 12, 2022)

Safety concerns, and most of the time there's expensive mechanical equipment up there that's loud, obnoxious, and ruins the atmosphere you're hoping for. But probably the most important reason is rooftops are quite expensive to waterproof and repair and the less people up there the better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Francyst (Jul 13, 2022)

My rooftop is probably coated in bird shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pfft (Jul 13, 2022)

They also do not want ppl suiciding 

Here you will find most high rise hotels don’t have windows that open fully … not that it stopped the shooting in my city but still suicide is another big issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Jul 13, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> the majority of people have sufficient intelligence and maturity to understand the danger of being on the rooftop of a building


lol...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 13, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed that the majority of public buildings do not allow people to access their roofs, and I wonder why that is; I suppose that that practice is done for safety concerns, but the majority of people have sufficient intelligence and maturity to understand the danger of being on the rooftop of a building, and most buildings have fences or safety railings, as well. Plus, the roof of a building is a great place for having conversations or enjoying the scenery, so why would anyone wish to restrict that freedom?
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why do most buildings not allow access to their roofs, and how did the trope of having a conversation on a rooftop become so commonplace if most buildings restrict such access?


Liability.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Liability.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2022)

Alcohol + Rooftops = ?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 13, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Alcohol + Rooftops = ?


Party?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Karasu (Jul 13, 2022)

^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 16, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Party?


Add all the shit they have in Hangover and we're good

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 16, 2022)

Yes, it is quite concerning. Imagine being chased by Michael Myers and running up the stairwell, only to find that it ends with a concrete wall and no roof access.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wibisana (Jul 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yes, it is quite concerning. Imagine being chased by Michael Myers and running up the stairwell, only to find that it ends with a concrete wall and no roof access.


I would ask for autograph tho. Myers wss really good playing Austin Power and Shrek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 17, 2022)

First thought was people gonna be jumping off roofs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 17, 2022)

Island said:


> lol...



Anyone who does not possess sufficient maturity and intelligence shall likely remove themselves from society soon, and, thus, not burden society with their unintelligence.



Canute87 said:


> Liability.





Gunners said:


> Alcohol + Rooftops = ?



If a person falls off a roof and dies, that is their own fault, and any legal system that says otherwise is utterly irrational and should not exist.

Also, no one has yet answer my other question: how did rooftop conversations become such a common trope in fiction if most buildings restrict roof access?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If a person falls off a roof and dies, that is their own fault, and any legal system that says otherwise is utterly irrational and should not exist.


Think about the parking spaces you see around you.  If they didn't put up a sign that says "Company X does not accept liability for any accidents that may happen on this compound".  Such a thing would be abused to hell because i could just ram a random person and the company pays me.

The concept is similar.  Tall buildings have their own specific sets of risks and you have malicious/suicidal people.

Encouraging suicide is probably against the law so you can imagine why they could block those things off as it's a threat to public safety.

It doesn't matter if they are at fault.  Things have to be put in place to deter such acts.  it's just how it is. With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 17, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Think about the parking spaces you see around you.  If they didn't put up a sign that says "Company X does not accept liability for any accidents that may happen on this compound".  Such a thing would be abused to hell because i could just ram a random person and the company pays me.
> 
> The concept is similar.  Tall buildings have their own specific sets of risks and you have malicious/suicidal people.
> 
> ...



That does not explain why there cannot be a fence that is too tall to climb around the roof of a building.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That does not explain why there cannot be a fence that is too tall to climb around the roof of a building.


 
What if they cut the fence? 

And let's consider costs here.  What's cheaper  Building an entire fence of just locking the door to the roof?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 17, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> What if they cut the fence?
> 
> And let's consider costs here.  What's cheaper  Building an entire fence of just locking the door to the roof?



Yes, you have a good point, there, but I still wish that more buildings allowed access to their roofs.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, you have a good point, there, but I still wish that more buildings allowed access to their roofs.



There is a rooftop bar in London called Coq D'argent where at least 6 people committed suicide by jumping (1 might have just fallen). After so many times they did put up a barrier but even then I think a few got over and jumped.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 18, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I would ask for autograph tho. Myers wss really good playing Austin Power and Shrek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> There is a rooftop bar in London called Coq D'argent where at least 6 people committed suicide by jumping (1 might have just fallen). After so many times they did put up a barrier but even then I think a few got over and jumped.



Anyone with even the slightest hint of logic and rationality would know that those people are at fault for their own deaths, so the idea that the government may hold the restaurant responsible shows how whiny and immature the majority of people are.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 19, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Anyone with even the slightest hint of logic and rationality would know that those people are at fault for their own deaths, so the idea that the government may hold the restaurant responsible shows how whiny and immature the majority of people are.



Perhaps but still, no one wants people to jump off their roof and die regardless of the blame. So naturally you'd put up a barrier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Perhaps but still, no one wants people to jump off their roof and die regardless of the blame. So naturally you'd put up a barrier.



Yes, that is true, but it is not the same as restricting access to the roof.


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is true, but it is not the same as restricting access to the roof.


It's cheaper to restrict access than to construct a barrier

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 20, 2022)

I remember when i used to sleep on the roof during summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Island (Jul 22, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That does not explain why there cannot be a fence that is too tall to climb around the roof of a building.


I’m sure there’s more to it than putting a fence around a flat roof.

I assume you need to go through a laundry list of safety checks to make sure somebody isn’t going to fall through the floor, get blown off the building, etc., and rooftops with public access are probably designed specifically to be used in such a way.

I don’t think you just put up a fence, open the door, and let people do whatever they want.

Broadly, this is true for anything. If you build something, the government has to make sure it’s safe for people to use, which involves passing a bunch of safety checks and being “up to code”.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

flat roofs on commercial buildings are usually these commercial membranes and can sometimes have protruding drains (that you don't want to trip on  ). If this rubber surface is damaged, you can get leaks. Installing anythign on these roofs have a high risk of causing a leak, even to the point where people forgo installing mechanical equipment up there. I believe only 1 solar company in the US is even willing to install solar panels on commercial buildings (solar city). Sometimes, commercial building roofs aren't built for point loads like people, but rather distributed loads onto a stronger second "roof" below it.

This is only in the the NJ and NY areas though and probably similar in the whole northeast. In earthquake prone areas, the roofs can be quite flimsy to reduce weight for earthquake protection.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Anyone who does not possess sufficient maturity and intelligence shall likely remove themselves from society soon, and, thus, not burden society with their unintelligence.


What about children or the mentally disabled? I find it rather jarring when you of all people start endorsing social Darwinism.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> What about children or the mentally disabled? I find it rather jarring when you of all people start endorsing social Darwinism.



I shall make an exception for children, because they do not yet have sufficient experience, but not for people with developmental conditions (I dislike the terms "disability" or "disorder," as they are too negative), since I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.

What do you mean by me, "of all people?"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall make an exception for children, because they do not yet have sufficient experience, but not for people with developmental conditions (I dislike the terms "disability" or "disorder," as they are too negative), since I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.
> 
> What do you mean by me, "of all people?"


You yourself are not neurotypical, so how can you be so harsh with other people who don’t fit within a rigid definition of what people are supposed to be?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall make an exception for children, because they do not yet have sufficient experience, but not for people with developmental conditions (I dislike the terms "disability" or "disorder," as they are too negative), since I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.
> 
> What do you mean by me, "of all people?"


literally just posted "I should not exist" based on your own perspective lol

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> You yourself are not neurotypical, so how can you be so harsh with other people who don’t fit within a rigid definition of what people are supposed to be?



I confess that it is partially because, before Asperger Syndrome and Autism were well-understood, neurotypical people thought that they were no different from people with Down Syndrome or similar conditions, although I acknowledge that that is not a very strong reason.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 25, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> What about children or the mentally disabled? I find it rather jarring when you of all people start endorsing social Darwinism.


Wonderful point. My sister, in her younger years, was extraordinarily hyper, and would most definitely fall of of something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> developmental conditions (I dislike the terms "disability" or "disorder," as they are too negative), since I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.


Perhaps not the best term, yeah sure.. But we as humans love labelling things. That's all those are. 
"...not to allow those conditions to persist in society.." is basically saying that _I, _and many others should just.. Not be(that be outcasted, abandoned, or other)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Perhaps not the best term, yeah sure.. But we as humans love labelling things. That's all those are.
> "...not to allow those conditions to persist in society.." is basically saying that _I, _and many others should just.. Not be(that be outcasted, abandoned, or other)



I definitely do not wish to say that, since I would hate to deprive the world of the existence of people who could make it better; if such conditions could be treated, that would be much better.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely do not wish to say that, since I would hate to deprive the world of the existence of people who could make it better; if such conditions could be treated, that would be much better.


A key thing I've learnt during my time online, always reread what you type. Twice or more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely do not wish to say that, since I would hate to deprive the world of the existence of people who could make it better; if such conditions could be treated, that would be much better.


It’s not about who can “make the world better” but the simple fact that different types of people have the right to exist.

This eugenics talk is really bad. Do you realize that the Nazis, who you’ve said you admire in certain respects, would have put you in the gas chamber for being different?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> A key thing I've learnt during my time online, always reread what you type. Twice or more.



Is there something wrong with my previous post?



Kitsune said:


> It’s not about who can “make the world better” but the simple fact that different types of people have the right to exist.



As long as I do not need to interact with them, I have no problem with them existing.



Kitsune said:


> This eugenics talk is really bad. Do you realize that the Nazis, who you’ve said you admire in certain respects, would have put you in the gas chamber for being different?



That is only if they had any evidence that I was different.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is only if they had any evidence that I was different.


What are you talking about? It’s perfectly okay that you are not neurotypical but any neurotypical person could tell you are different immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there something wrong with my previous post?


Your wording. It may seem normal, or a trivial thing to you and possibly others, but wording is very important. Changes everything, as you can see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ I need to ask you directly, do you really think the Nazis would have accepted your existence and let you live?

Neurodivergent people were some of the first people they euthanized.

Asperger’s syndrome itself is named after Hans Asperger. A Nazi “scientist” who publicly legitimized “racial hygiene” policies including forced sterilizations. He actively cooperated with the child euthanasia program.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.


You know that'd include you right? 
 

We all know you want certain kind of people gone and all pets to disappear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 26, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ if there was 100% certainty no one would know and there were no consequences for you, would you push someone who had a developmental disorder off a roof? They'd just be standing right be the edge of a roof with no barrier, blissfully unaware you were there.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 26, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> @DemonDragonJ I need to ask you directly, do you really think the Nazis would have accepted your existence and let you live?
> 
> Neurodivergent people were some of the first people they euthanized.
> 
> Asperger’s syndrome itself is named after Hans Asperger. A Nazi “scientist” who publicly legitimized “racial hygiene” policies including forced sterilizations. He actively cooperated with the child euthanasia program.



He'll probably say he'll be safe because reasons.

*Edit*: Too late, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 26, 2022)

Gravity


----------



## Karasu (Jul 26, 2022)

To keep people from throwing others off the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> What are you talking about? It’s perfectly okay that you are not neurotypical but any neurotypical person could tell you are different immediately.





Kitsune said:


> @DemonDragonJ I need to ask you directly, do you really think the Nazis would have accepted your existence and let you live?
> 
> Neurodivergent people were some of the first people they euthanized.
> 
> Asperger’s syndrome itself is named after Hans Asperger. A Nazi “scientist” who publicly legitimized “racial hygiene” policies including forced sterilizations. He actively cooperated with the child euthanasia program.



I am very intelligent, which more than makes up for my lack of social skills, and I now have very good social skills, so I do not see any problem.



Yamato said:


> You know that'd include you right?



Only if I actually lived there, and if they could prove it, but I live in the United States in the twenty-first century, so there is no reason to speculate otherwise.



Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ if there was 100% certainty no one would know and there were no consequences for you, would you push someone who had a developmental disorder off a roof? They'd just be standing right be the edge of a roof with no barrier, blissfully unaware you were there.



Why are you asking a question such as that, and _how_ can you ask a question such as that?

How did this thread even change from its original subject, anyway?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 26, 2022)

So that aliens can't invade your house from above

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 26, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very intelligent, which more than makes up for my lack of social skills, and I now have very good social skills, so I do not see any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So explain the social darwinism then? Those same reasons you apply to surviving Nazi's applies to literally anyone with a form of disorder or disability. There is nothing that makes you better than those other people even by your own logic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> So explain the social darwinism then? Those same reasons you apply to surviving Nazi's applies to literally anyone with a form of disorder or disability. There is nothing that makes you better than those other people even by your own logic.



I do not know what to say; I simply wish to be able to avoid associating with anyone with whom I do not wish to associate.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 26, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ I want you to know that when I made my comment about throwing people off the roof, I was by no means suggesting or implying that the person doing the throwing was me and the person being thrown was you.

I just wanted to make that crystal clear.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2022)

They're too good as sniping positions
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Jul 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> They're too good as sniping positions
> j/k


What a wildly violent thing to say or even think - you should be ashamed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 26, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very intelligent, which more than makes up for my lack of social skills, and I now have very good social skills, so I do not see any problem.


You are delusional. They would have turned you into a fucking human-skin lampshade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you asking a question such as that, and _how_ can you ask a question such as that?
> 
> How did this thread even change from its original subject, anyway?



I believe you started this by suggesting that unintelligent people falling off a roof is a good thing as it removes the "stupid genes" from the gene pool. Then you followed i up by suggesting people with developmental conditions should also not persist in society. That is of course except you; you are the exception, all other people with a condition should perish.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall make an exception for children, because they do not yet have sufficient experience, but not for people with developmental conditions (I dislike the terms "disability" or "disorder," as they are too negative), since I believe that it would be better to not allow those conditions to persist in society.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 27, 2022)

It wouldn’t have taken you more than 20 seconds to think of at least 2 reasons why lol


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 27, 2022)

MShadows said:


> It wouldn’t have taken you more than 20 seconds to think of at least 2 reasons why lol



You are wrong. Even the smartest among us have to ponder upon this problem. see:



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very intelligent, which more than makes up for my lack of social skills, and I now have very good social skills, so I do not see any problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jul 27, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> You are wrong. Even the smartest among us have to ponder upon this problem. see:


I stand corrected, for now I know who the smartest man alive is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2022)

MShadows said:


> I stand corrected, for now I know who the smartest man alive is.


he thinks he'd make a good leader


----------



## Karasu (Jul 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> he thinks he'd make a good leader


Thus the DDJ 2024 thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------

